# HK Tactical USP 45 ACP



## jeffie (Aug 5, 2007)

ik got my HK tactical, i saw in the pictures a flamecatcher to screw on it
how can a get one??


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

If you mean a screw-on suppressor, you'll have to check with a dealer or retailer where you live.


----------



## jeffie (Aug 5, 2007)

*H&K*

Oké i will do that, sorry for my writing, i am dutch speaking (Flanders)

I find a firm who can deliver a ring to protect the schrew


----------

